# Spice Rack



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 20, 2021)

I am so tired of not being able to see all my spices.  I don't know half of what I have.  I am looking at this one.  Could really use bigger.  Does anyone have any other suggestions.  My kitchen is only 8' x 8' which I really hate but stuck with it.  To late in to upgrade now. 

www.amazon.com/X-cosrack-Organizer-Height-Adjustable-Seasoning-Black-Patent/dp/B0836TG3WH/ref=psdc_510156_t2_B07P37XRRF


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 20, 2021)

Nice looking rack. I know what ya mean, My spice cabinet is getting to the point I cant find what or forget what I got in there.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Jan 20, 2021)

Drawer Spice Rack  I have found this to be ideal!


----------



## bregent (Jan 20, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Drawer Spice Rack  I have found this to be ideal!



Those are ideal, but you need to have a drawer you can dedicate for spice. We don't, so have this instead:  https://www.verticalspice.com/
They are well built and work great, but are a bit pricey.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 20, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Drawer Spice Rack  I have found this to be ideal!


Nice but I only have 4 drawer and they spoken for.  I kicking myself for never buying a bigger house.  This was suppose to just be a starter home.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2021)

I've seen one that hangs on the inside of the pantry door , but you need to be able to walk in and close the door to use it . Maybe you could use something like that on the outside of the door ?


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2021)

I got this one a while back. It holds a LOT of stuff but still nowhere big enough so still have a bunch of stuff in the built-in shelves in the pantry but this got me to where I could at least see everything. Please note however that all of the doors in the house are 8' tall so if you have 6' 8" doors you may need to trim off the bottoms of the vertical rails. I've been REALLY happy with this.


Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2021)

Here ya go Brian...if you have a pantry this is a great application. It will also hang on a wall if you have a space for it. This may help put it into a better perspective.







Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 20, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Here ya go Brian...if you have a pantry this is a great application. It will also hang on a wall if you have a space for it. This may help put it into a better perspective.
> 
> View attachment 481175
> 
> ...


Now that what I talking about!  Would have to hang it off the wall somehow.  I like that.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2021)

Missed post 6 . Guess I should have used a picture


----------



## forktender (Jan 20, 2021)

Damn, who needs that many spices? That is insane.


----------



## schlotz (Jan 20, 2021)

This is what I'm using.

https://www.verticalspice.com/


----------

